# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Roccat Kone ποντίκι

## ibanezbass

Το πρόβλημά του είναι ότι το αριστερό κλικ κολλάει-σφηνώνει.ΔΕΝ είναι θέμα του διακόπτη καθώς τον έχω αλλάξει.Θεωρώ πως αυτό που φταίει είναι ότι έχει φαγωθεί το πλαστικό το οποίο πατάει πάνω στον διακόπτη και για αυτό σφηνώνει "κλικαρισμένο".
Είναι αρκετά χρησιμοποιημένο και ξεφλουδισμένο σε αρκετά σημεία.
Παραλαβή από τον χώρο μου Λάρισα ή Θεσσαλονίκη κατόπιν συννενόησης

----------

